# Yellow Rocket



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is yellow rocket a good plant for bee? We have a ton of it blooming now and just wondering if it is any good. I have also heard it called winter cress.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Go look at the blooms midday. Are the bees working it? Gathering nectar or just pollen. You can probably answer your own question.


----------

